# العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء النشيطين



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

خلال الفترة الأخيرة، زادت طلبات الأعضاء لزيادة صلاحيات إستخدام المنتدى، كتحرير الردود و الرد على رسائل الزوار في الملف الشخصي و الكتابة في المدونات الخ من المميزات التي تتمع بها العضوية المباركة.

و بما اننا لا نستطيع منح العضوية المباركة للجميع بسبب حرصنا، و بما ان هناك اعضاء نشيطين جداً يستحقون الترقية و صلاحيات اضافية تُنمي و تدعم نشاطهم الدائم في المنتدى، قررنا إنشاء عضوية جديدة، العضو النشيط، كحل وسط بين العضوية العادية و بين العضوية المباركة.

العضوية الجديدة ستكون مفتوحة لكل عضو نشيط مسيحي او غير مسيحي.

عضوية العضو النشيط ستتمتع بكافة صلاحياة العضوية العادية اضافة الى التالي:

التعديل على الردود و المشاركات الخاصة بالعضو في كافة الأقسام ما عدا الأقسام الحوارية (بسبب حساسية هذه الأقسام)
إستخدام خاصية رسائل الزوار، اذ سيكون بمقدور العضو الرد على الرسائل في بروفايله و الكتابة في بروفايلات الأعضاء الباقين
إستخدام خاصية المدونات، اذ سيكون بامكان العضو انشاء مواضيع في مدونته الخاصة، اضافة الى التعليق في مدونات البقية.
اخذ لقب العضو النشيط
لون العضوية سيكون نفس لون العضوية العادية لكن اثخن.
 
شروط الحصول على العضوية:

أن تكون مُسجل و مشارك في المنتدى لمدة لا تقل عن الشهر
ان يكون لديك 250 مشاركة على الأقل
من حق الإدارة منح و ازالة العضوية و صلاحياتها في اي وقت، فأي سوء إستخدام للعضوية سيتم التصرف معه إدارياً. من حقنا ايضاً التعديل على الشروط و الميمزات في اي وقت نراه مناسباً.

العضوية الآن تحت التجربة (من الآن و لاسبوع) لذلك من يجد نفسه موفياً للشروط اعلاه ان يرد في الموضوع لنُعطيه العضوية لتجربتها.
بعد إسبوع من الآن سنقوم بترقية الأعضاء الذين يوفون الشروط أعلاه بصورة تلقائية.

ملاحظة: العضوية الجديدة تملك صلاحيات اقل من العضوية المباركة و بالتالي الأعضاء الذي يريدون الحصول على هذه العضوية يجب ان يكونوا من الأعضاء العاديين.


سلام و نعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأضعاء النشيطين*




> شروط الحصول على العضوية:
> 
> أن تكون مُسجل و مشارك في المنتدى لمدة لا تقل عن الشهر
> ان يكون لديك 250 مشاركة على الأقل


 
سلام و نعمه يا روك

يا رووووووووووووووووووووووووك

انا عضوه ناريه مش عضوه نشيطه

4105 مشاركه

من ديسمبر

ردود علي الشبهات

اجابه علي كل الاسئله

تبليغ عن الاساءات

عملت كل حاجه 

و الاهم من كل دا ما بعترضش ولا بتكلمش و كان ممكنش ما اردش علي الموضوع دا بس نفسي اعبر مره واحده بسسسسسسسس

و انا عارفه اني ما انفعش عضوه مباركه لاني متنصره مش مسيحيه اصليه و متقبله الحقيقه دي 

انا بس كل طموحي ابعت رسائل بروفايل

مش اكتر



سامحني لاني عارفه انه العضويه المباركه و العضويه النشيطه دي امتيازات بحسب ما تري انت اخي و انت ادري بينا بقيى و عندك رؤيه و المنتدي منتداك

بس ببوح بمكنوني و لو مره واحده هههههههههههه

و ما تزعلش مني 

تحياتي ليك اخي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

تم ترقية عضويتك للعضوية النشيطة.
بالنسبة للعضوية المباركة، فهي لا علاقة لها بخلفيتك، فهناك اعضاء مسيحيين و ليسوا اعضاء مباركين.
العضوية حساسة و محها حالية للأعضاء المعروفين معرفة شخصية.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

> بالنسبة للعضوية المباركة، فهي لا علاقة لها بخلفيتك، فهناك اعضاء مسيحيين و ليسوا اعضاء مباركين.
> العضوية حساسة و محها حالية للأعضاء المعروفين معرفة شخصية.


 
ااااااااااااااااااااااه فهمت

عموما كل شئ في وقته حلو انا بس مش معروفه اوي في شخصيتي عشان الظروف بس

شكرا روك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2010)

*الف مبروك للكل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا روك
*


----------



## vetaa (24 أبريل 2010)

*جميله خالص خالص
ومبروك بقى انتى اول واحدة يطبق عليكى

متنسيش بقى هديه للزعيم
وليا بالمرة ههههه
*


----------



## youhnna (24 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة جميلة روك

ومبروك لكل من اخذ العضويه النشيطة

افكار جميلة بجد​*


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمه*


*في البدايه احب اشكر الاداره على الفكره *

*وخصوصا انها هتكون مفيده كتير للاعضاء اللي مش مباركين وبيعانو من مشاكل تعديل المشاركه ورسائل الزوار*


*ومع اني محرجه اطلبها لان كم مشاركاتي لسا مش كتير كفايه وعندي مشاركات يعني بيكون دمها تقيل *

*لكن انا بحس اني كمان محتاجه لخاصية تعديل المشاركات ورسائل الزوار *

*فلو امكن هكون شاركه كتير *

*ولو لا طبعا الاداره ادرى بالاعضاء المستحقين*


*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه من رضي بقليله عاش

ميرسي يا روك

خد دا بقي جيتار بحاله







مبروك علينا الاعدام يا رجاله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

*



وليا بالمرة ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
باماره ايه هههههههههه عيوني حبيبتي*


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *سلام ونعمه*​
> 
> 
> *في البدايه احب اشكر الاداره على الفكره *​
> ...


 
تم ترقية عضويتك للعضوية النشيطة
اي مشاكل جديدة تواجهوها خلال فترة التجربة، الرجاء التبليغ عنها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة بس ياريت تنجح
و ياريت تبقوا تقولونا اذا كانت نجحت و لا فشلت فى نهاية الاسبوع
شكراا روك لتعبك


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

مفيش حاجة حلوة ليا
ههههههههههههههههههه
ما انا بقالى فى المنتدى سنة و عندى فوق ال2000 مشاركة
بجد


----------



## 3NeW3 (24 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة 

مشاركات اكثر من 250 واريد العضوية النشيطه , لمقدرتى على تعديل مشاركاتى 

والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> فكرة حلوة بس ياريت تنجح
> و ياريت تبقوا تقولونا اذا كانت نجحت و لا فشلت فى نهاية الاسبوع
> شكراا روك لتعبك


 
تم ترقية عضويتك


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 أبريل 2010)

مسعد خليل  
عضو ماسى 
1918مشاركة
اية رائيك اعمل اية


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 أبريل 2010)

اخى روك انا هنا من ليه سنة واكتر وانا تقريبا دخل 7000 مشركة اهو ياريت يعنى امنح هذا الشرف وشكر


----------



## besm alslib (24 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا اخي على الترقيه *

*وان شاء الله تنجح التجربه ودايما يكون المنتدى متميز ودايما للاحسن


سلام المسيح *
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك للجميع العضوية النشيطة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك يا روك​


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

طب عندى سؤال هو لو حد اساء الاستخدام
هل سوف يتم اخذها من الجميع؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

3new3 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> مشاركات اكثر من 250 واريد العضوية النشيطه , لمقدرتى على تعديل مشاركاتى
> 
> والرب يبارك حياتكم


 
تم ترقية العضوية


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2010)

للصبر حدود
شكرا يا زعيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## هنرى شنودة (24 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك للنشطين


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا للعضوية وشكراااااااااااا لكم جميعاااااااااااا


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

مسعد خليل قال:


> مسعد خليل
> عضو ماسى
> 1918مشاركة
> اية رائيك اعمل اية


 


تامر ابن البابا قال:


> اخى روك انا هنا من ليه سنة واكتر وانا تقريبا دخل 7000 مشركة اهو ياريت يعنى امنح هذا الشرف وشكر


 



hero mena gerges قال:


> للصبر حدود
> 
> شكرا يا زعيم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
تم ترقية عضوياتكم


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> طب عندى سؤال هو لو حد اساء الاستخدام
> هل سوف يتم اخذها من الجميع؟؟؟؟


 
لا طبعاً، سنقوم بالتعامل مع العضو المخالف فقط


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا للاجابة
سؤال صغير تانى
فى القسم الترفيهى فى حد رد على موضوع اسمة العضوية النشيطة و المشاركات مش معروفةn\a 
فده بسبب الموضوع ده ولا


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

يعنى ده زائر ولا مشترك و لا اية
انا حسييت انة غريب فقولت اقول


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (24 أبريل 2010)

الرب يبارك تعبك اخي الحبيب دائما تقدم كل ماهو جديد وعادل في هذا الموقع المبارك

لو امكن منحي هذه العضوية والرب يبارك تعبكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2010)

فكره جميله جدا يا روك

ربنا يبارك في خدمتك

ومبروك لكل الاعضاء اللي تم ترقيتهم
​


----------



## Mason (24 أبريل 2010)

*حقا انك زعيم *
*حل فعلا يرضى جميع الاعضاء *
*ويعطى تشجيع أكتر*
*لينا *
*وانا أتمنى انال ها العضوية النشيطة *
*لتساعدنى فى تعديل مشاركاتى *
*وربنا يبارك خدمتكم *
*ويعوض تعب محبتكم الكبيرة للمنتدى والخدمة *​


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك
والف مبروك لكل اخوتى على ترقياتهم الجديدة
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2010)

*مبرووووووووووك للاعضاء*
*ودايما في تقدم وتميز*

*طب بالنسبة للمباركين مافيش حاجة قريب*
*وخصوصا انا بقي ههههههههههههه*
*اسماءنا زي بعض يا زعيم فرق حرف واحد*
*ههههههههه*
*يارب مش اتطرد هههههه*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أبريل 2010)

انا سعيد جدا بهذه العضوية واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى والف الف شكر  الرب راعنى فلا يعوزتى الى شىء


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

العبد الخاطيء قال:


> الرب يبارك تعبك اخي الحبيب دائما تقدم كل ماهو جديد وعادل في هذا الموقع المبارك
> 
> لو امكن منحي هذه العضوية والرب يبارك تعبكم


 



meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *حقا انك زعيم *
> 
> *حل فعلا يرضى جميع الاعضاء *
> *ويعطى تشجيع أكتر*
> ...


 

تمت الترقية


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2010)

خطوه راااائعه يا زعيم 
مبروك للاعضاء النشيطين ​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (24 أبريل 2010)

شكر روك ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك ومتزعلش منى​


----------



## tonyturboman (24 أبريل 2010)

لدى سؤال اذا سمحت لى
قبل ان اكون عضو برونزى كنت عضو فعال وقبلها نشيط
معنى ذلك ان العضوية النشيطة تمنح ايضا للأعضاء فوق العضو المبتدئ
هل هذا مجرد تشابه ألقاب؟
أم انه تشابه ميزات أيضا؟
وان كان ممكن تغيير احد هذه الألقاب لمنع اللبس بينهما؟
وان كنت ترانى مستحق لهذا اللقب فاطلب منحى اياه
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mason (24 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا *
*لترقية القيمة دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 أبريل 2010)

مبروك الترقية عالجميع ويوم العضوية المباركة 


احترامي 

بنوتا​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروووووك العضوية النشيطة


----------



## عادل نسيم (24 أبريل 2010)

_*
أخي الحبيب الزعيم
أعتقد أن وجهة نظر الإدارة سوف يكون صحيح 100 %
الرب يسوع يكون معكم لقيادة المنتدى قيادة حسنة ومعتدلة في محبة مسيحية للوصول الي قلوب الأعضاء والزوار والإستفادة المرجوة من المشاركات الفعالة
الرب يحفظكم ويبارككم وينير طريقكم آمين
*_


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> لدى سؤال اذا سمحت لى
> قبل ان اكون عضو برونزى كنت عضو فعال وقبلها نشيط
> معنى ذلك ان العضوية النشيطة تمنح ايضا للأعضاء فوق العضو المبتدئ
> هل هذا مجرد تشابه ألقاب؟
> ...


 
لا علاقة بين اللقب و العضوية الجديدة،
سنقوم بتغيير اللقب لمنع الإلتباس بالموضوع
تم ترقية عضويتك


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _*أخي الحبيب الزعيم*_
> _*أعتقد أن وجهة نظر الإدارة سوف يكون صحيح 100 %*_
> _*الرب يسوع يكون معكم لقيادة المنتدى قيادة حسنة ومعتدلة في محبة مسيحية للوصول الي قلوب الأعضاء والزوار والإستفادة المرجوة من المشاركات الفعالة*_
> _*الرب يحفظكم ويبارككم وينير طريقكم آمين*_


 
تم ترقية العضوية


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أبريل 2010)

عضوية جميلة بالفعل يا زلمة

ومبرووووووووك لكل اخواتنا اللي اخدوها

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## طحبوش (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مش عاوز اي صلاحيات 

عاوز ابقى عضو عادي و خلاص 

و الحركة جميلة جدا جدا 

ربنا يباركم و يوفقكم في كل حاجة تعملوها بالفعل حاجة جميلة جدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

تواضع فوق الوصف يا طحبوش

لا انت تستاهل اكتر من كدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

دا انت متواضع اوى
بس الموضوع دا كلة عشان خاصيات محتاجنها


----------



## tonyturboman (24 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا علاقة بين اللقب و العضوية الجديدة،
> سنقوم بتغيير اللقب لمنع الإلتباس بالموضوع
> تم ترقية عضويتك


 شكرا جزيلا
:big35:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أبريل 2010)

*خطوة جميلة جدا ياروك
واكيد هتساعد كتير
ربنا يبارك الخدمة ويكتر خدامها​*


----------



## بولا وديع (24 أبريل 2010)

*مرسى ياروك
 ربنا يعوضك بجد *














​


----------



## طحبوش (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اختي كوكي و اختي تروث 

و لكن ليس الموضوع تواضع و لا حاجة بس انا مش بدخل المنتدى كتير و مش محتاج صلاحيات انا في فترة زعلت من الي انا فيه و كنت عاوز صلاحيات 

بس دي الوقت مش بيهمني حاجة غير اني ابقى مع اخوتي و خلاص اما الصلاحيات شكرا للزعيم في ناس في المنتدى عاوزينها و محتاجيلها انا مش محتاج لاي صلاحية محتاج لكم انتم تفضلو صحابي و خلاص 



يعني لا رسايل الزوار عاوزها و لا اي حاجة تانية بعدين بصراحة لون اسمي كده حلو و عاجبني ههههههههههههههههههههههه 








مبروك العضويات ع الناس العسل يا عسل


----------



## king (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الاكتر من رائع انك تخطو خطوة لم يخطيها احد من قبل


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2010)

*خطورة رائعة يا زعيم*
*ربنا يبارك كل خطوة من خطوات تقدم المنتدى ويارب دايما للاحسن*


----------



## samy adl (24 أبريل 2010)

*سلام و نعمه يا روك


انا عضوه ذهبى

887 مشاركه

وانا كونت منتظر من فتره العضو المبارك ولاكن علمت بأن لازم 
يكون حد يعرفنى شخصيا فى المنتدى 
ولاكن للاسف انا اعيش خارج مصر فى اوربا من فتره 
ثانيا اغلب الاعضاء لايدخلوا المنتدى باسماهم الحقيقيه وبالتالى 
      فقط الامل فى العضو المبارك اتمنا ان احصل على العضو النشط
ولو كمان يكون فيه رابط لمواضيع العضو بدون المشاركات المواضيع فقط 
فهذا يكون شئ رائع ايضا

وسلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
مبارك اعمال ايديك ​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أبريل 2010)

الرب يباركك اخى الحبيب ويعطيك حكمة لما فيه خير المنتديات


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (24 أبريل 2010)

مبروك لكل الاعضاء اللي تم ترقيتهم​


----------



## فادي البغدادي (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ً عزيزي  My Rock على هذه الفكرة الرائعة ، لكنني حصلتُ على هذه العضوية ـ  عضو نشيط  ـ قبل فترة قصيرة ، حيث أنني وجدتُ عبارة عضو نشيط بالصدفة تحت أسمي ! هل ما قصدتَ به هو نفس ما اتمتّـع به من صلاحيات عضوية أم أنه ذو مستوى أفضل؟​

شكراً جزيلاً و الرب يبارك حياتك 
و الرب يبارك حياة كل الاعضاء


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2010)

بقى انا اغيب عن المنتدى انهاردة بس

ارجع الاقى حاجات كتيرة جديدة كده

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك لكل اخواتى النشيطين

شكرا روك على الحلول الحلوة دى​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2010)

> شكرا اختي كوكي و اختي تروث
> 
> و لكن ليس الموضوع تواضع و لا حاجة بس انا مش بدخل المنتدى كتير و مش محتاج صلاحيات انا في فترة زعلت من الي انا فيه و كنت عاوز صلاحيات
> 
> ...


 
بس بس

متسمعش كلامه يا روك

انا برشح طحبوش للعضوية النشيطة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

> أم أنه ذو مستوى أفضل؟


 
اه هو كذلك


----------



## zezza (24 أبريل 2010)

حلو كتير الخاصية دى 
مبرووووووووووووك على الاعضاء 
و ربنا يبارك فى خدمة المنتدى و القائميين عليه​


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

samy adl قال:


> *سلام و نعمه يا روك
> 
> 
> انا عضوه ذهبى
> ...



تم ترقية العضوية


----------



## holiness (24 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جميلة جدا 

انا بصراحة محتاج للرد على رسائل الزوار 

و ربنا يبارك كنيستنا الالكترونية


----------



## holiness (24 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ترقية عضويتي الى العضوية النشطة


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2010)

*خطوة حلوة اوى*​


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

holiness قال:


> اتمنى ترقية عضويتي الى العضوية النشطة


 
تمت الترقية


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2010)

خطوه جميله يا روك 

مبروك العضويه الجديده 

وعقبال ما تخضروا 
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2010)

جميل اوي يا روك الموضوع ده

والف الف مبروك للترقيات الجديدة

ربنا معاكم


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (25 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة اوى 
جزيل شكرى ليك ياروك
واتمنى منحى الترقية الجديدة 
الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## samy adl (25 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> تم ترقية العضوية



*سلام و نعمه يا روك


انا متشكر جدا على الاستجابه واتمنا من حبيبى يسوع المسيح 
ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم واكون جدير بهذا 
باقى طلب ان يعمل اخفاء للروابط حتى لايدخل زائر وياخد مواضيع 
الاعضاء ويخرج من غير حتى سلام ولا كلام
ارجوا من حضرتك دراسة هذا الاقتراح 
وانا واحد من الناس كان ليه مشكله هنا فى المنتدى وانت شخصيا اللى حلتها 

وشكرا والى الامام انت ونحن بالمنتدى الحبيب
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا مره اخرى على الترقيه عقبال ماناخد العلاوه ههههههههههههههههه

سلام الرب معك وصلاوات القديسين ​*


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> فكرة حلوة اوى
> جزيل شكرى ليك ياروك
> واتمنى منحى الترقية الجديدة
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


 
تم ترقية العضوية


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 أبريل 2010)

> إستخدام خاصية المدونات، اذ سيكون بامكان العضو انشاء مواضيع في مدونته الخاصة، اضافة الى التعليق في مدونات البقية.


*الفكرة رائعة ولكن اخشى أن يستخدم غير المسيحى ميزة المدونات لإنشاء مدونة تهاجم المسيحية أو تدعو لديانات اخرى*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أبريل 2010)

خلاص بلاش ندي العضويه دي لغير المسيحي زي المباركه بس تفرق عن المباركه في المعرفه الشخصيه بس

حل وسط اهو لان المدونه عجبتني كتير


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *الفكرة رائعة ولكن اخشى أن يستخدم غير المسيحى ميزة المدونات لإنشاء مدونة تهاجم المسيحية أو تدعو لديانات اخرى*


 
المشرفين في متابعة مستمرة لاي عضوية تحاول الإساءة للمسيحية عن طريقة المدونات، حالها حال الأقسام في المنتدى. لدينا صلاحيات متابعة تعرض امامنا كل المدونا و المواضيع و بكل سهولة مسيطرين على الوضع لحد الآن.


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكـــووورة .. 
يــ ع ــطيك ألف ع ـــافيـــــــة .. 
على الــ ج ــهد المبذول .. موضوع رااائـــــــع


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
الف مليون مبروك للاعضاء النشطين ولكل من اخذ العضوية النشطة الرب يبارككم

*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (25 أبريل 2010)

فكرة رائعة يا زعيم 
والف مبروك للاعضاء النشيطين 
سلام


----------



## Tolerant (25 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة جميلة خاصة خاصية تعديل الردود بدلًا من إعادة جمل تصحيحية في مداخلات مستقلة.

شكرًا جزيلًا لكم

والله يوفقنا جميعًا*


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جميلة أخي ماي روك

مبروك للاعضاء العضويه النشيطة

الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## ابو لهب (25 أبريل 2010)

العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء النشيطين

سلام ونعمة ارغب في منحي هذة العضوية 
محبتي لكم ابو لهب  :smi411:


----------



## jclsoww (25 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة لجميع الأعضاء

رجعت للمنتدى بعد غيبة طويلة
أتمنى أن أساهم في المنتدى ولو بتحية الأعضاء الجدد


----------



## الروح النارى (25 أبريل 2010)

jclsoww قال:


> سلام ونعمة لجميع الأعضاء
> 
> رجعت للمنتدى بعد غيبة طويلة
> أتمنى أن أساهم في المنتدى ولو بتحية الأعضاء الجدد


 


*اهلا بيك*

*وحمدلله على سلامتك*

*المنتدى نور برجوعك*

*وجميع المشاركات متاحة *
*تفاعل معنا*
​


----------



## الروح النارى (25 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة مدهشة يازعيم*
* المسيح يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## الروح النارى (25 أبريل 2010)

*مبروك للأعضاء المنتدى*
*يلا شاركوا و عدلوا أخطاء كى بورد*

*وصححوا مشاركتكم*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 أبريل 2010)

الرب يبارك فيكم اخوانى فى هذا المنتدى المبارك وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم المباركه 
واشكر الرب انه عرفنى هذا المنتدى الذى ولدت فيه من جديد بينكم 
وبركه وسلام لكل الاعضاء


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك فى المنتدى يازعيم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2010)

​


> سلام ونعمة لجميع الأعضاء
> 
> رجعت للمنتدى بعد غيبة طويلة
> أتمنى أن أساهم في المنتدى ولو بتحية الأعضاء الجدد ​​​




حمد الله على السلامة

نزرت المنتدى​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 أبريل 2010)

fady_temon


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 أبريل 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك اللون حلو مووووووووووووت
فرحنالكم قوووووووى بجد​*


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> مشكـــووورة ..
> يــ ع ــطيك ألف ع ـــافيـــــــة ..
> على الــ ج ــهد المبذول .. موضوع رااائـــــــع


 


ramzy1913 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة://*
> *الف مليون مبروك للاعضاء النشطين ولكل من اخذ العضوية النشطة الرب يبارككم*


 


ابو لهب قال:


> العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء النشيطين
> 
> سلام ونعمة ارغب في منحي هذة العضوية
> محبتي لكم ابو لهب :smi411:


 



الروح النارى قال:


> *فكرة مدهشة يازعيم*
> 
> *المسيح يبارك حياتك*​


 


ثابت بيسوع قال:


> الرب يبارك فيكم اخوانى فى هذا المنتدى المبارك وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم المباركه
> واشكر الرب انه عرفنى هذا المنتدى الذى ولدت فيه من جديد بينكم
> وبركه وسلام لكل الاعضاء


 


fady_temon قال:


> fady_temon


 
تم ترقية عضوياتكم


----------



## milad hanna (25 أبريل 2010)

الاخ ماى روك ربنا يبارك فيك لانك دايما تعمل ما هو صالح لتقدم المنتدى فالى الامام تساندك نعمة المسيح وارشاد روحه القدوس


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أبريل 2010)

أخى ماى روك بجد تعب محبتك دا أكيد رب المجد يسوع المسيح ها يعوضك عنه كتير ممكن على الأرض وممكن بعد عمران طويل فى السماء وربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى

روك أعلم جيدا اننى غير مستحقه لأن أكون عضوه نشيطه لأنى بجد مقصره كتير عن دخول المنتدى وعن أخواتى هنا اللى بحبهم وبيحبونى ولكنى فرحت جدا بفكره انى ها اقدر اعدل من مشاركاتى لانى كتير بغلط أو بمعنى أصح بعق وساعات غصب عنى بسبب النت بيعلق فاببعت الرد مرتين

روك ان رأيت انت انى استحق هذه الميزه فليكن 
ولتكن اراده الرب فى كل شىء نفعله

ورب يزيدك ويزيد المنتدى والى الامام والتقدم دائما


----------



## tawfik jesus (25 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تعطوني اياها ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2010)

هل أنا معاكم و لا إيه ؟


----------



## عمادفايز (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ياروك على اهتمامك بينا و بالمنتدى المسيح معاك​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 أبريل 2010)

الرب يبارك بهالعقل اللي عندك استاذنا الغالي ماي روك

ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة لخلاص نفوس كثيرة

لدي طلب اخوي (لو سمحت):

أعرف أنك طلبت ممن يريد ويرى في نفسه أهلاً لهذه العضوية

ان يتقدم بطلب لها

ومع ذلك أطلب منك طلب محبة بالرب:

ترقية الاستاذ الاخ الحبيب شمس الحق

والاخ الحبيب +christian+

لخدمتهم الطويلة والمفيدة في المنتدى

والاخ الحبيب اليسوس آنستي

هؤلاء يستحقوها عن جدارة وعلى كفالتي...

والرأي في النهاية رأيك أستاذي وأخي الحبيب بالرب

فألف شكر في كل الاحوال...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أبريل 2010)

انا رشحت التلاته دول و بعت لشمس الحق


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> أخى ماى روك بجد تعب محبتك دا أكيد رب المجد يسوع المسيح ها يعوضك عنه كتير ممكن على الأرض وممكن بعد عمران طويل فى السماء وربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى
> 
> روك أعلم جيدا اننى غير مستحقه لأن أكون عضوه نشيطه لأنى بجد مقصره كتير عن دخول المنتدى وعن أخواتى هنا اللى بحبهم وبيحبونى ولكنى فرحت جدا بفكره انى ها اقدر اعدل من مشاركاتى لانى كتير بغلط أو بمعنى أصح بعق وساعات غصب عنى بسبب النت بيعلق فاببعت الرد مرتين
> 
> ...


 


tawfik jesus قال:


> ممكن تعطوني اياها ؟


 


irini mahfouz قال:


> هل أنا معاكم و لا إيه ؟


 



عمادفايز قال:


> *شكرا ياروك على اهتمامك بينا و بالمنتدى المسيح معاك​*


 
تم ترقية عضوياتكم
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> ترقية الاستاذ الاخ الحبيب شمس الحق
> 
> والاخ الحبيب +christian+
> 
> ...


 
اعطوني الروابط لعضوياتهم و ساتكفل بالباقي
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

واحد منهم أهووو
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=86107


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

والتانى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=86851


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

والتالت

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=85886


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أبريل 2010)

ايه واحد منهم اهو دي ههههههههههههه حسستني انك بتمسك حراميه يا مولكا


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> والتانى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=86851


 


molka molkan قال:


> والتالت
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=85886


 

تمت الترقية


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ايه واحد منهم اهو دي ههههههههههههه حسستني انك بتمسك حراميه يا مولكا



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها






اصلهم كانوا اوف لاين وقعدت ادخل مواضيع عشان اوصل لهم


سلااااااااااااااااااااا



اااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> تمت الترقية




اية دة ؟
رقيتمهم لعضو نشيط بس ؟؟
كنت فاكرك هاترقيهم لمدراء فى المنتدى ولا حاجة ؟؟

كدة برضوا يا روك تشمت العدوين فيهنا وتخليهم يقولوا علينا مش كُرماء ؟؟؟


يلا عايز كل الأعضاء مديربن

ولو الأعاضاء بيحبوك هايخلوك لسة مدير
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## monmooon (25 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة حلوة اوى يازعيم 
ربنا يخليك للمنتدى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

tolerant قال:


> *فكرة جميلة خاصة خاصية تعديل الردود بدلًا من إعادة جمل تصحيحية في مداخلات مستقلة.
> 
> شكرًا جزيلًا لكم
> 
> والله يوفقنا جميعًا*




هذا ليس من الإسلام في شئ ....
دليلك ؟
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهها


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
فكرة جميلة يااااااااااامولكا بس ينقصها الزغزغة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (25 أبريل 2010)

اعذرني حبيبي بس مافهمت شو يعني الزغزغة 
سلام


----------



## نيرو (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا روك علي العضوية الجديدة والصلاحية 
وانا مستهلش ده عشان مش بفتح المنتدي ومشاركاتي قليلة جدا
بس انا فرحان وشكرا مرة تانية
ربنا معاك


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
اخى العزيز يعنى الزغزغه  اى الفرفشة يعنى الابتسامة  الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## bashaeran (25 أبريل 2010)

*مشكر جدا اخي الزعيم على الجهود المبذولة في خدمة الكنيسة وهل يشملني هذا التكريم اكون عند حسن ضنكم برعاية الرب*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

*ramzy1913
تسلم
*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا حبيبي 
حنزغزغ عطول انشالله ههههه

سلام


----------



## girgis2 (25 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> عضوية العضو النشيط ستتمتع بكافة صلاحياة العضوية العادية اضافة الى التالي:
> 
> التعديل على الردود و المشاركات الخاصة بالعضو في كافة الأقسام ما عدا الأقسام الحوارية (بسبب حساسية هذه الأقسام)
> إستخدام خاصية رسائل الزوار، اذ سيكون بمقدور العضو الرد على الرسائل في بروفايله و الكتابة في بروفايلات الأعضاء الباقين
> ...




*ربنا يبارك مجهودك أخي روك*

*وأكون شاكر جدااا لو منحتني هذه الامتيازات أنا أيضااا*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (25 أبريل 2010)

زعميـا الغالــــــــــي والاخ العزيز مـاي روووووووووك

              سلام المسيح معك دائما : أتمنى أن أشارك في العضوية الجديده
              وأنـا مستوفيــة للشــروط المطلوبـــــــــة .

               الــرب يحرســــك ويحميــــــــك ويباركـــك.


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2010)

monmooon قال:


> *فكرة حلوة اوى يازعيم ​*
> _*ربنا يخليك للمنتدى *_​
> _*ربنا يباركك*_


 


نيرو قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا روك علي العضوية الجديدة والصلاحية
> وانا مستهلش ده عشان مش بفتح المنتدي ومشاركاتي قليلة جدا
> بس انا فرحان وشكرا مرة تانية
> ربنا معاك


 


bashaeran قال:


> *مشكر جدا اخي الزعيم على الجهود المبذولة في خدمة الكنيسة وهل يشملني هذا التكريم اكون عند حسن ضنكم برعاية الرب*


 


molka molkan قال:


> *ramzy1913*
> *تسلم*


 



girgis2 قال:


> [/list]*ربنا يبارك مجهودك أخي روك*
> 
> 
> *وأكون شاكر جدااا لو منحتني هذه الامتيازات أنا أيضااا*​






jojo_angelic قال:


> زعميـا الغالــــــــــي والاخ العزيز مـاي روووووووووك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك دائما : أتمنى أن أشارك في العضوية الجديده
> وأنـا مستوفيــة للشــروط المطلوبـــــــــة .
> ...


 
تم ترقية عضوياتكم
سلام و نعمة​ ​


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2010)

فكرة جمييلة
وتطوير رائع للمنتدى منك روك
ربنا يبارك الخدمة


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

انا عايزة العضوية الجديدة
وربنا يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
اختى العزيزة  شدى حيلك شوية  وربنا يديهالك الرب يباركك*


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2010)

انا نفسي يكون معايا العضوية الجديدة شكرا ليك


----------



## petit chat (26 أبريل 2010)

*صباح الخير *

*المفروض ان مكتوب تحت اسمى عضو نشيط وانا عضو غلبان مش *
*بس هنعرف الفرق بين النشيط العادى والنشيط الجديد بس باللون والا اية*

*وبعدين انا مش عارفة اعمل توقيع بصورة او حنى اضيف صورة لاى موضوع *
*هو دة مش من صلاحيات العضو الغلبان الى زيي ولا اية *
*على العموم هى الفكرة حاوة برضة و تجديد للمنتدى الى انا بحبة بجد *
*واليوم الى مش بدخل على المنتدى بحس انة ناقصنى حاجة وحاجة كبيرة *

*مبروك للاعضاء النشيطيين على الترقية وانشألله للامام هما والمنتدى *

*الرب يفرح قلب الجميع *


----------



## سور (26 أبريل 2010)

فكره جديده وجميله روك
انا المهم بالنسبه لى انى اكون فى وسط هذا المنتدى الرائع
لانى بستفيد منه كتير وفى كل المجالات
بالاضافه انى بحب اعضائه جدا فعلا كلنا عيله واحده رائعه فى الرب يسوع
بس ممكن اطلب العضويه الجديده علشان اشعر انى بتعمق فى هذه الاسره اكتر واكتر
شكراا روك لكل المجهود اللى بتعمله لنمو منتدانا


----------



## peter88 (26 أبريل 2010)

انا عضو قديم في المنتدى 
وليا مشاركات قديمة من قدم عضويتي
فهل ينفع احصل على الصلاحيات دى من فضلكو؟


----------



## الروح النارى (26 أبريل 2010)

petit chat قال:


> *وبعدين انا مش عارفة اعمل توقيع بصورة او حنى اضيف صورة لاى موضوع *
> *هو دة مش من صلاحيات العضو الغلبان الى زيي ولا اية *


 
*نفس المشكلة عندى بالرغم كنت بأحاول بصورة متوافقة مع المطلوب*
*تظهر رسالة غير قادر على الحفظ*
*حتى فكرت الغى التوقيع نهائى*

*أعتقد صورة التوقيع بتكون طلب خاص من أدارة المنتدى*
*وحسب المشاركات المطلوبة*

*وده حماية للمنتدى من الصور المشبوهة*

*مش كده و لاايه ***ماى روك****
​


----------



## الروح النارى (26 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> انا عضو قديم في المنتدى
> وليا مشاركات قديمة من قدم عضويتي
> فهل ينفع احصل على الصلاحيات دى من فضلكو؟


 
*انت لازم يكون عندك مشاركات 250 *
*ياله شارك قوام و كمل العدد *
*ممكن تكسب بالعضوية*​


----------



## الروح النارى (26 أبريل 2010)

**** شـــــــكرااا ماى روك ****

*اكتشفت أزاى أعدل فى المشاركات*
*عن طريق الأيقونة الأخيرة*
*تمام كده يازعيم*​


----------



## peter88 (26 أبريل 2010)

يا عمنا... انت بقالك كام شهر
انا بقالى كذا سنة
يعني المهم انى بتواجد فى المنتدى وبشارك
مش مهم العدد لازم يوصل ل 250 وخلاص
هو انا مكنة كتابة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peter88 (26 أبريل 2010)

يا عمنا... انت بقالك كام شهر
انا بقالى كذا سنة
يعني المهم انى بتواجد فى المنتدى وبشارك
مش مهم العدد لازم يوصل ل 250 وخلاص
هو انا مكنة كتابة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rana1981 (26 أبريل 2010)

فكرة كتير حلوة


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 أبريل 2010)

*مبروك الصلاحيات الجديدة لكل الاعضاء
خطوة جميلة من الادارة لكل الاعضاء عشان تكون نشيطة و فعالة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## fauzi (26 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح
ارغب بترقية عضويتي لتصحيح اخطاء املائية في بعض المشاركات
الرب يبارككم


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *نفس المشكلة عندى بالرغم كنت بأحاول بصورة متوافقة مع المطلوب*
> 
> *تظهر رسالة غير قادر على الحفظ*
> *حتى فكرت الغى التوقيع نهائى*​
> ...


* علي فكرة هي طريقة سهلة اووي واي حد ممكن يضع توقيع صورة يكون عندة اكتر من50 مشركة*
*طريقة وضع صورة:*
*من مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور تدخل الرقم وتختار الصورة  ودوس علي ارفع الصورة*
*هتظهر لك 2 رابط هتاخد الرابط الثاني كوبي وفي*​*




*​
*وختار بست دي لو الصورة من الكمبيوتر*


*لو الصورة من علي النت *
*تخدها كوبي وبست*​


----------



## الروح النارى (26 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> يا عمنا... انت بقالك كام شهر
> انا بقالى كذا سنة
> يعني المهم انى بتواجد فى المنتدى وبشارك
> مش مهم العدد لازم يوصل ل 250 وخلاص
> هو انا مكنة كتابة؟؟؟؟؟


 
*هههههههههه*
*بقالك كذا سنة حمدلله على سلامتك*
*مكنتك عطلانة*
*دليل وجودك عدد مشاركتك*
*يالة شارك بالردود*
*رصيدك يزيد*
*مش مهم تشارك بالموضوعات*
*شارك برأيك وأثبت وجودك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (26 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> *علي فكرة هي طريقة سهلة اووي واي حد ممكن يضع توقيع صورة يكون عندة اكتر من50 مشركة*
> 
> *طريقة وضع صورة:*
> *من مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور تدخل الرقم وتختار الصورة ودوس علي ارفع الصورة*
> ...


 
*شـــــــــــكرااا ليكى فوفو *

*أدى محاولة دخلت كذا رقم*
*النتيجة*
****امتداد الملف غير مسموح. حاول ان تعيد رفع الصورة مجدداً ****

*أيه رأيك *

*****​


----------



## dodoz (26 أبريل 2010)

فكرررة حلوووة
ياريت اخذ هذه العضوية


----------



## مرمر . مارو (26 أبريل 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــــــكرااا ليكى فوفو *​
> 
> *أدى محاولة دخلت كذا رقم*
> *النتيجة*
> ...


 تبقي الصورة غير مسموح بيها او حجمها كبير عن الحجم المسموح به جرب صورة غيرها


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> تبقي الصورة غير مسموح بيها او حجمها كبير عن الحجم المسموح به جرب صورة غيرها


 



الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــــــكرااا ليكى فوفو *​
> 
> *أدى محاولة دخلت كذا رقم*
> *النتيجة*
> ...


تبقي الصورة حجمها كبير جداا او نوعها  نوع الصورة المسموح رفعها: .gif - .jpg - .jpeg - .png - .bmp 
الحجم الاقصى للصورة ½ MB 
اي خدمة جرب صورة غرها​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 أبريل 2010)

جرب صورة غيرها ومستنية  الرد


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أبريل 2010)

*فكرة جميلة 
شكرا لك للروك
ومبروك للاعضاء اللى اترقوا
*​


----------



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2010)

اني بل قال:


> انا عايزة العضوية الجديدة
> وربنا يباركك


 


fofo.com قال:


> انا نفسي يكون معايا العضوية الجديدة شكرا ليك


 


سور قال:


> فكره جديده وجميله روك
> انا المهم بالنسبه لى انى اكون فى وسط هذا المنتدى الرائع
> لانى بستفيد منه كتير وفى كل المجالات
> بالاضافه انى بحب اعضائه جدا فعلا كلنا عيله واحده رائعه فى الرب يسوع
> ...


 


قوزي قال:


> سلام المسيح
> ارغب بترقية عضويتي لتصحيح اخطاء املائية في بعض المشاركات
> الرب يبارككم


 


dodoz قال:


> فكرررة حلوووة
> ياريت اخذ هذه العضوية


 
تمت الترقية


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

*وأنا ياروك ..... هاخد العضويه ديه أمتي  .............*


----------



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *وأنا ياروك ..... هاخد العضويه ديه أمتي  .............*


 
تمت الترقية


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

my rock قال:


> تمت الترقية


 
طول عمرك حقاني وصاحب واجب


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 أبريل 2010)

_ربنا يباركك يا استاذ ماى روك ربنا يباركك و يحفظ كل اعمالك ​_


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أبريل 2010)

*هقدر ابعت رسائل بروفايل و اصدع الكل دلوقتي ههههههههههههه*


----------



## jojo_angelic (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## jojo_angelic (26 أبريل 2010)

وهاي حـــــــــــــلاوة العضويـة


----------



## raffy (26 أبريل 2010)

ثانكس يا روك بجد شكرا على المميزات الجميلة دى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodoz (26 أبريل 2010)

ميرررسى على العضوية يا ماى روك


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أبريل 2010)

سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح
اخيرا 
مع انى لسه اهو جديد شوية
بس اتمنى الترقية دى
علشان ما اتعبش تانى المشرفين فى التعديلات
فى مواضيعى

الف شكر ليك

والف شكر للمشرفين على تعبهم معايا

صلواتكم من اجلى


----------



## Alcrusader (27 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة
مبروك لكل من اخذ العضوية الرب يباركهم




*


----------



## bashaeran (27 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ
> 
> *بشكرك يا زعيم بصراحة ما انتبهت الى تفعيل وترقية عضويتي واالله يكون في خطواتك*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (27 أبريل 2010)

*الف مبروك للكل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا روك
*


----------



## سور (27 أبريل 2010)

ميرررسى روك جدا جدا لهذه الترقيه الجميله
ويارب اكون عضوة نشطه ومفيده للمتندى
ومبروك لكل الاعضاء النشطاء


----------



## ستيفان (27 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة
مبروك لكل من اخذ العضوية الرب يباركهم*
شكرا" على المميزات الجميلة 
تحياتي​


----------



## ستيفان (27 أبريل 2010)

ممكن ان اطلب العضوية ؟؟؟
تحياتي​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أبريل 2010)

*على ما أعتقد الشروط متوافرة في عضويتي ..

الرب يباركك خدمتكم .
*


----------



## الروح النارى (28 أبريل 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> تبقي الصورة غير مسموح بيها او حجمها كبير عن الحجم المسموح به جرب صورة غيرها


 

*شــــــــكرااا ليكى *

**** مرمر ****

*JPEG Image*

*4.00 KB*​


----------



## الروح النارى (28 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> تبقي الصورة حجمها كبير جداا او نوعها نوع الصورة المسموح رفعها: .gif - .jpg - .jpeg - .png - .bmp ​
> الحجم الاقصى للصورة ½ mb ​
> اي خدمة جرب صورة غرها​






*ده أمتداد صور الرفع فى موقع الرفع*

*و ممكن رفع صور كبيرة*

*لكن التوقيع له شروط*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (28 أبريل 2010)

يارب سلام
فكره حلوه جدا
ممكن تمنحني هذة العضوية
واكون شاكره جدا
بس ليا سوال
هي مش بتيجي غير اللي بيطلبها
شكرا جدا
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## مرمر . مارو (28 أبريل 2010)

انا نفسي اخد العضوية الجديدة


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=85428
اتمنى ترقيه العضوية


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2010)

جميلة يا روك العضوية ده
بس انشالله تكمل معنا ما تعملش مشكل
الرب يبارك اعمالك وافكارك 
​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (28 أبريل 2010)

فكره  حلو اوى

مرسي ليك
الرب يسوع يباركك
وانا عايزه العضويه الجديده


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
الرب يبارك فى عضويتكم الجديدة والف مبروك لكل الاعضاء*


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أبريل 2010)

انا لسه ما بقتش عضو نشيط
ليه ؟

+++


----------



## الياس السرياني (29 أبريل 2010)

طلب محبة استاذني ماي روك

أخي prayer يستحقها...

ألف شكر...


----------



## ASTRO (29 أبريل 2010)

فكرة هايلة بجد ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## My Rock (30 أبريل 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح
> اخيرا
> مع انى لسه اهو جديد شوية
> بس اتمنى الترقية دى
> ...





peter_oscar قال:


> *الف مبروك للكل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا روك
> *





ستيفان قال:


> ممكن ان اطلب العضوية ؟؟؟
> تحياتي​





kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *على ما أعتقد الشروط متوافرة في عضويتي ..
> 
> الرب يباركك خدمتكم .
> *





ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> فكره حلوه جدا
> ممكن تمنحني هذة العضوية
> واكون شاكره جدا
> ...





مرمر . مارو قال:


> انا نفسي اخد العضوية الجديدة





molka molkan قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=85428
> اتمنى ترقيه العضوية





منال بنت العدرا قال:


> فكره  حلو اوى
> 
> مرسي ليك
> الرب يسوع يباركك
> وانا عايزه العضويه الجديده





الياس السرياني قال:


> طلب محبة استاذني ماي روك
> 
> أخي prayer يستحقها...
> 
> ألف شكر...





astro قال:


> فكرة هايلة بجد ربنا يبارك تعبكم



تم ترقية العضويات
منورين المنتدى بعضوياتكم الجديدة


----------



## ستيفان (30 أبريل 2010)

My Rock شكرا" على الترقية 
وارب يوفق الجميع لكل ماهو خير 
تحياتي​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلووة كتيرر
ربنا يبارككم ^_^


----------



## مرمر . مارو (30 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي ليك ياMy Rock ​


----------



## tinaton (1 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى  كتير  الفكرة ميلة جدااااااااا*
*ومبروك للاعضاء العضويه النشيطة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم  الراااااائعة 

*​*
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأضعاء النشيطين*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> و انا عارفه اني ما انفعش عضوه مباركه لاني متنصره مش مسيحيه اصليه و متقبله الحقيقه دي


 
*+*

*أعتقد أنك وصلت لمرحلة الاستفزاز المتعمد يا gospel of truth ..*

فأكثر من مره نقول لك أنه *لا يوجد فرق بين متنصر و مسيحي* منذ ميلاده الجسدي .. لا يوجد فرق .. لا يوجد فرق ... و لكن أن تُصري على هذه الفكرة في مشاركات كثيرة لك ..* فهذا هو التعمد !!!* .. فتُرى لماذا هذا الاستفزاز الغير محبب ؟!! أنت تعلمي جيداً كم أقدرك و أحترمك .. و لكن الحقيقة أنني أجد في ردودك تلك عناد عجيب ليس له ما يبرره .. !!! 

أتمنى أن لا أرى مثل هذه الكلمات مره أخرى .. أتمنى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مايو 2010)

> *أعتقد  أنك وصلت لمرحلة الاستفزاز المتعمد يا gospel of truth ..*


*
!!!

ليه العصبيه دي يا redemption 

حرام عليك يعني عملت ايه

انا كنت بتكلم عن العضويه المباركه و شروطها الي مكنتش اعرفها كويس وقتها و افتكرتها لناس معينه الي ان سئلت و فهمت

لا داعي للعصبيه اخي الكريم فالله يعلم معزتك و معزه المنتدي و من فيه عليا

انا لا اتعمد شئ علي فكره

اقري ردي الاول و رد ماي روك عاليا هتفهم الموضوع كان عن ايه

العضويه المباركه فقط لا غير

و عموما مش هبقي اقول كدا تاني ههههههههههههههههه 

صلواتك اخي الكريم

سلام المسيح*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 مايو 2010)

*فكرة جيدة

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 مايو 2010)

*الفكره كتير حلوه .. لاننا كتير نحتاج اننا نعدل بالمشاركات

وميرسي كتير لتعبك*​


----------



## Jack sparrow (2 مايو 2010)

ممكن أرقى ضويتى يا My Rock

Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz







​


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 مايو 2010)

الاخ تولرنت  يستحقها بجد
أظن أن العضوية الجديدة لن تفيده كثيراً
كونه يشارك في قسم حواري
إلا أنه يستحقها بجد.

الرب يبارك خدمتك أستاذي الحبيب ماي روك.


----------



## esambraveheart (3 مايو 2010)

*
بركه كبيره.. و لفته جميله تستحق الشكر عليها فعلا
متشكر جدا... لاني كنت احتاج فعلا بعض الصلاحيات لتدارك الاخطاء الاملائيه في مشاركاتي .​*


----------



## Critic (3 مايو 2010)

*مبروك لجميع الاعضاء اللى حصلوا على الترقية*
*فعلا ما اجمل فرحة الاعضاء بالترقيات*
*و تحية للادارة التى تهتم بأعضائها*


----------



## Jack sparrow (3 مايو 2010)

انا لسة مترقتش

انا عاوز اترقى 

بقى


plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2010)

bent yasoo3 قال:


> *الفكره كتير حلوه .. لاننا كتير نحتاج اننا نعدل بالمشاركات*​
> 
> 
> *وميرسي كتير لتعبك*


 


jack sparrow قال:


> ممكن أرقى ضويتى يا my rock
> 
> 
> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...






الياس السرياني قال:


> الاخ تولرنت يستحقها بجد
> أظن أن العضوية الجديدة لن تفيده كثيراً
> كونه يشارك في قسم حواري
> إلا أنه يستحقها بجد.
> ...


 


esambraveheart قال:


> *بركه كبيره.. و لفته جميله تستحق الشكر عليها فعلا*
> 
> *متشكر جدا... لاني كنت احتاج فعلا بعض الصلاحيات لتدارك الاخطاء الاملائيه في مشاركاتي .*



​تم ترقية العضويات
سلام المسيح​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (3 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي كتيـــر
*​


----------



## tawfik jesus (3 مايو 2010)

مبرووك للجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروك لجميع المترقين

وعقبال الباقيين

وألف شكر أستاذنا الغالي ماي روك

الرب يبارك خدمتك...


----------



## بنت المسيح (4 مايو 2010)

ممكن ترقينى انا كمان انا كدة الشروط كاملة عندى
ربناااااااااا يباررررركك


----------



## جون مينا (5 مايو 2010)

*شكراً على هذه الخطوة الجديدة الجريئة والمفيدة لنشر الكلمة وتشجيع المشاركات البناءة*


----------



## جون مينا (5 مايو 2010)

المطلوب 250 مشاركة على الأقل وأنا لدي 421 إذن يمكنني الحصول على عضوية ونصف من العضوية النشيطة
أرجو منحي هذه العضوية النشيطة


----------



## ramzy1913 (5 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
حبيبى جون انت تستاهل اكتر من عضوية ونص انت تستاهل العضويات كلها ولا يهمك هههههههههههههههههه
انت راضى على كدة ولا لسه زعلان احنا تحت امرك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 مايو 2010)

طيب وانا عندى516 مشاركة هترقى امتى بقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى:thnk0001: :thnk0001:


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 مايو 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> طيب وانا عندى516 مشاركة هترقى امتى بقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى:thnk0001: :thnk0001:





جون مينا قال:


> المطلوب 250 مشاركة على الأقل وأنا لدي 421 إذن يمكنني الحصول على عضوية ونصف من العضوية النشيطة:d
> أرجو منحي هذه العضوية النشيطة



أحبائي بالرب

كلكم تستاهلوا العضوية وعن جدارة كمان

بس لو سمحتوا شوية صبر

الاخ ماي روك ما بينسى حدا 

بس كمان عنده شغل كتير بالمنتدى

فرجاء يا اخوة شوية صبر 

وألف مبروك سلفاً

الرب يبارك خدمتكم جميعاً...


----------



## My Rock (5 مايو 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ممكن ترقينى انا كمان انا كدة الشروط كاملة عندى
> ربناااااااااا يباررررركك





جون مينا قال:


> *شكراً على هذه الخطوة الجديدة الجريئة والمفيدة لنشر الكلمة وتشجيع المشاركات البناءة*



تم ترقية عضوياتكم
سلام المسيح


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> تم ترقية العضويات
> منورين المنتدى بعضوياتكم الجديدة


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا لحضرتك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ramzy1913 (6 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
الرب يعطيكم نعمة يا جميع النشيطين ويزيد  نشاطكم والعمل على رفعة منتداكم ببركة جميع القديسين والعذراء ام النور


----------



## ramzy1913 (6 مايو 2010)

سلامنعمة://
سلام المسيح مع  جميعكم الصبر يااخوتى كل واحد ها يأخذ حقه وزيادة شوية بس الصبر لما الادارة ترتب امورها وكلكم ها تاخدوا العضوية ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت المسيح (6 مايو 2010)

_*شكرا ليك ماى روك ربنا يباركك ويحفظك ويساعدك على خدمتك​*_


----------



## ramzy1913 (6 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم جميعا وانشاءالله الكل ها ينتفع بالبركة


----------



## mena601 (6 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا علي الفكرة الرائعه ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

هو انا ممكن احصل علي الصلاحيات دي 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ramzy1913 (6 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
مينا اتعشم خير وانشاءالله  هاتكون من الرابحين سلام


----------



## tasoni queena (6 مايو 2010)

> شروط الحصول على العضوية:
> 
> أن تكون مُسجل و مشارك في المنتدى لمدة لا تقل عن الشهر
> ان يكون لديك 250 مشاركة على الأقل


 




> بعد إسبوع من الآن سنقوم بترقية الأعضاء الذين يوفون الشروط أعلاه بصورة تلقائية.


 
 واحدة مستوفية الشروط ومترقتش 

ممكن تحصل على العضوية النشيطة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=74865


----------



## ramzy1913 (7 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
نشكركم على الاخبار الحلوة


----------



## petit chat (8 مايو 2010)

_هو فى اية ياجماعة _
_كنت اخدت العضوية الجديدة _
_وبعدين بصيت لقتنى بقيت فعال تانى _
_وحتى مشاركاتى مش بتبان كانى مش موجودة _
_هو فية اية مش فاهمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## mena601 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا ليكم علي الافكار الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## petit chat (9 مايو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> _هو فى اية ياجماعة _
> 
> _كنت اخدت العضوية الجديدة _
> _وبعدين بصيت لقتنى بقيت فعال تانى _
> ...



خلاص اصلى كنت بدخل من الايميل بتاعى 
مش من المنتدى على طول​


----------



## petit chat (9 مايو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> خلاص اصلى كنت بدخل من الايميل بتاعى
> مش من المنتدى على طول​


 

لا برضة انا رجعت فعال تانى ليييية فهمونى

انا كانت جت لى رسالة انى بقيت نشط 

مش فاهمة فهمونى:smi420:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مايو 2010)

ارجو من ادارة الموقع منحى العضوية  المباركة نظرا لظروفى الخاصة واشكركم


----------



## اني بل (9 مايو 2010)

مافي قسم النشيطين نقدم فيه انشطتنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مايو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ارجو من ادارة الموقع منحى العضوية  المباركة نظرا لظروفى الخاصة واشكركم



*اشمعنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ههههههههههههههههههه*:smi411:


----------



## My Rock (9 مايو 2010)

mena601 قال:


> شكراااااااااا علي الفكرة الرائعه ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> 
> هو انا ممكن احصل علي الصلاحيات دي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم


 


tasoni queena قال:


> واحدة مستوفية الشروط ومترقتش
> 
> ممكن تحصل على العضوية النشيطة
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=74865


 



petit chat قال:


> لا برضة انا رجعت فعال تانى ليييية فهمونى​
> 
> انا كانت جت لى رسالة انى بقيت نشط​
> 
> مش فاهمة فهمونى:smi420:​


 
تم ترقية عضوياتكم


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 مايو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> واحد منهم أهووو
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=86107



أستاذنا الحبيب ماي روك
هيعزبك معايا
أخي الحبيب اليسوس آنستي يستحقها 
وقد اكمل الشروط

ربنا يبارك خدمتك...


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى الياس وربنا يوفق


----------



## gofy (11 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااا علي الفكرة الرائعه ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

هو انا ممكن احصل علي الصلاحيات دي  و العضوية

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ramzy1913 (11 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى الحبيب غلى الروابط التى وضعتها فى توقيعك وانشاءالله ستكون اول المستفيدين


----------



## remo76 (11 مايو 2010)

اسف علي الغياب بس الشغل وانتو اجمل منتدي 
شكرا علي تعب محبتكم واللة لا ينس كاس ماء بارد باسمة


----------



## peter88 (12 مايو 2010)

مستوفي الشروووووووووووووووط
هييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى ريمو  وبيتر الرب يبارككم انشاء الله مستوفين الشروط ما تزعلوش هههههههههه


----------



## مينا 188 (15 مايو 2010)

انا عضو نشيط من فتره كبيره ولو انى مش طمعان فى اكتر من كده


----------



## مينا 188 (15 مايو 2010)

*Thx My Rock​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (16 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك مينا الرب يباركك


----------



## rohea (16 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## salib 2010 (16 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة اخى الحبيب روك شكرا للقرارات الجديدة التى اتخذتها لكى نتواصل مع كل اصدقائنا واخوتنا بالمنتدى الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ودائما الى الامام اخوكم فى المسيح صليب*​


----------



## gofy (16 مايو 2010)

ramzy1913 قال:


> سلام ونعمة://
> اشكرك اخى الحبيب غلى الروابط التى وضعتها فى توقيعك وانشاءالله ستكون اول المستفيدين



شكراااااااااا ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وانا فى الانتظار

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (17 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم جميعا على محبتكم الرب يبارككم


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مايو 2010)

سجلاتنا تدل على ان عضويتك فعالة و نشيطة بالمتدى و بالتالي مستحقة الحصول على العضوية الجديدة بالصلاحيات الإضافية. 
اضغط هنا للمزيد من المعلومات

ممكن أني احصل على الصلاحيات؟ ؟ d:


----------



## ريما 14 (17 مايو 2010)

بصراحة لم افهم الموضوع
ارجو التوضيح 
وكامل الشكر لكم


----------



## ريما 14 (17 مايو 2010)

الان فهمت بعد قراءة ما كتبه استاذي My Rock  الكريم

كما يحلو لك استاذي القرار لك .
فكرة جميلة
وشكرا الك اذا تقبلتني كعضوة في منتداك الكريم .


----------



## ramzy1913 (18 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اختى العزيزة الرب ياركك


----------



## فادي البغدادي (18 مايو 2010)

فادي البغدادي قال:


> شكرا ً عزيزي  My Rock على هذه الفكرة الرائعة ، لكنني حصلتُ على هذه العضوية ـ  عضو نشيط  ـ قبل فترة قصيرة ، حيث أنني وجدتُ عبارة عضو نشيط بالصدفة تحت أسمي ! هل ما قصدتَ به هو نفس ما اتمتّـع به من صلاحيات عضوية أم أنه ذو مستوى أفضل؟​
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً و الرب يبارك حياتك
> و الرب يبارك حياة كل الاعضاء



أحبائي القائمين على أدارة منتدانا المميز هذا 
سلام و نعمة .. لدي سؤال متواضع جداً و هو لماذا تم تغيير عضويتي من (عضو نشيط ) الى (عضو مشارك) ؟ بعد أيام قليلة من تعليقي ـ الوارد أعلاه ـ  :big74:
على العموم أنا راضي بكل الاحوال ، و لكن هل أن في هذا التغيير ، تغييراً  في أستخدام الصلاحيات أيضاً ؟  
بصراحة .. أنا بينكم أحس نفسي ، أنني أنتمي لعضوية ، أسمى من أن تكون عضوية مباركة أو مشارِكة .. و أرفع من أكون ذو  عضوية نشيطة أو خارقة ، لأنني معكم و في وسطكم أشعر بأنني عضو في جسد المسيح ، و غصن في كرمته ِ ، الى جانب كل أحبتي من الاعضاء ..  :sami73:  ​
*أخوكم 
فـــــــــــــــادي*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 مايو 2010)

فادي البغدادي قال:


> أحبائي القائمين على أدارة منتدانا المميز هذا
> سلام و نعمة .. لدي سؤال متواضع جداً و هو لماذا تم تغيير عضويتي من (عضو نشيط ) الى (عضو مشارك) ؟ بعد أيام قليلة من تعليقي ـ الوارد أعلاه ـ  :big74:
> على العموم أنا راضي بكل الاحوال ، و لكن هل أن في هذا التغيير ، تغييراً  في أستخدام الصلاحيات أيضاً ؟
> بصراحة .. أنا بينكم أحس نفسي ، أنني أنتمي لعضوية ، أسمى من أن تكون عضوية مباركة أو مشارِكة .. و أرفع من أكون ذو  عضوية نشيطة أو خارقة ، لأنني معكم و في وسطكم أشعر بأنني عضو في جسد المسيح ، و غصن في كرمته ِ ، الى جانب كل أحبتي من الاعضاء ..  :sami73:  ​
> ...



خيي وحبيب قلبي فادي

قبل ان يفكر اخونا الحبيب ماي روك بصلاحية جديدة للأعضاء 

الذين لديهم نشاط جيد ومحترم بالمنتدى كان كل عضو

يُرفع درجة مع زيادة عدد مشاركاته

والدرجات كانت (على ما أفتكر) جديد....مبتدئ...نشيط....وهكذا

فكَّر أخونا ماي روك باعطاء صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء (أقل من درجة عضو مبارك)

فأتت فكرة (عضو نشيط) يملك هذه الصلاحيات

وحتى لا يحصل التباس على الاحبة اعضاء المنتدى

بسبب تشابه درجة(نشيط الاولى)(بدون هذه الصلاحيات)

مع درجة (نشيط المبتكرة حديثاً)(والتي لديها هذه الصلاحيات)

فغيَّر الأخ ماي روك درجة(نشيط الاولى)والتي كان يحصل عليها

كل عضو لمجرد كتابة مشاركته ال 150 في المنتدى

الى عضو مشارك

فقط حتى لا تتشابه الاسماء تمييز يعني...

أما العضوية النشيطة التي تحمل معها امتيازات جديدة لحاملها

فتحتاج الى عدة شروط موضحة في البوست الاول

وباذن الرب لما يصير عندك 250 مشاركة (وأكتر من شهر معنا في المنتدى)

تقدر تتقدم بطلب في هالموضوع هون للأخ ماي روك

لتعديل عضويتك

وعقبال العضوية النشيطة حبيب قلبي

وبعدها المباركة وبعدها الاشراف...

ربنا معك حبيبي...


----------



## ElMaravilla (19 مايو 2010)

وانا ليس لدي هذه الصلاحيات لماذا ..؟​


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اخوتى الاحباء الكل يسأل عن العضوية النشطة ما الفرق لاننا اعضاء فى جسد الرب يسوع الرب يبارككم


----------



## فادي البغدادي (19 مايو 2010)

خيي وحبيب قلبي فادي

قبل ان يفكر اخونا الحبيب ماي روك بصلاحية جديدة للأعضاء 

الذين لديهم نشاط جيد ومحترم بالمنتدى كان كل عضو

يُرفع درجة مع زيادة عدد مشاركاته

والدرجات كانت (على ما أفتكر) جديد....مبتدئ...نشيط....وهكذا

فكَّر أخونا ماي روك باعطاء صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء (أقل من درجة عضو مبارك)

فأتت فكرة (عضو نشيط) يملك هذه الصلاحيات

وحتى لا يحصل التباس على الاحبة اعضاء المنتدى

بسبب تشابه درجة(نشيط الاولى)(بدون هذه الصلاحيات)

مع درجة (نشيط المبتكرة حديثاً)(والتي لديها هذه الصلاحيات)

فغيَّر الأخ ماي روك درجة(نشيط الاولى)والتي كان يحصل عليها

كل عضو لمجرد كتابة مشاركته ال 150 في المنتدى

الى عضو مشارك

فقط حتى لا تتشابه الاسماء تمييز يعني...

أما العضوية النشيطة التي تحمل معها امتيازات جديدة لحاملها

فتحتاج الى عدة شروط موضحة في البوست الاول

وباذن الرب لما يصير عندك 250 مشاركة (وأكتر من شهر معنا في المنتدى)

تقدر تتقدم بطلب في هالموضوع هون للأخ ماي روك

لتعديل عضويتك

وعقبال العضوية النشيطة حبيب قلبي

وبعدها المباركة وبعدها الاشراف...

ربنا معك حبيبي

*شكراً عزيزي الياس على هذا التوضيـــــــــــح و أنا جداً جداً ممنون ... الرب يبارك حياتك و حياة كل الاعضاء ، مع خالص حبي و تقديـــري  *:big35:​


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
نشكر جميع الاخوة الكرام انتم شاغلين نفسكم بهذا الموضوع دع الامور تسير فى الامر الطبيعى ومن يستحق  ومن لا يستحق الرب يبارككم


----------



## Critic (20 مايو 2010)

> وانا ليس لدي هذه الصلاحيات لماذا ..؟​


*لانها بالطلب*
*تفضل بالطلب هنا و ستحصل عليها*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذة المعلومة*


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
نرجو الافادة  هل صحيح هذه الصلاحيات لابد من تقديم طلبات ام تمنح  لكل الاعضاء النشيطين؟l


----------



## ElMaravilla (21 مايو 2010)

أطلب وجود هذه الصلاحيات في عضويتي لوسمحتوا ..؟​


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى متحدى == وانا كمان زيه عايز الصلاحية لحسن  هازعل ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (21 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=59773

*ارجو ترقية العضو*


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> أستاذنا الحبيب ماي روك
> هيعزبك معايا
> أخي الحبيب اليسوس آنستي يستحقها
> وقد اكمل الشروط
> ...





gofy قال:


> شكراااااااااا علي الفكرة الرائعه ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> 
> هو انا ممكن احصل علي الصلاحيات دي  و العضوية
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم





peter88 قال:


> مستوفي الشروووووووووووووووط
> هييييييييييييييييييييييه





مينا 188 قال:


> انا عضو نشيط من فتره كبيره ولو انى مش طمعان فى اكتر من كده





rohea قال:


> ربنا يبارك شكرا جزيلا





salib 2010 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة اخى الحبيب روك شكرا للقرارات الجديدة التى اتخذتها لكى نتواصل مع كل اصدقائنا واخوتنا بالمنتدى الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ودائما الى الامام اخوكم فى المسيح صليب*​





alcrusader قال:


> سجلاتنا تدل على ان عضويتك فعالة و نشيطة بالمتدى و بالتالي مستحقة الحصول على العضوية الجديدة بالصلاحيات الإضافية.
> اضغط هنا للمزيد من المعلومات
> 
> ممكن أني احصل على الصلاحيات؟ ؟ d:





اهل المودة قال:


> الان فهمت بعد قراءة ما كتبه استاذي my rock  الكريم
> 
> كما يحلو لك استاذي القرار لك .
> فكرة جميلة
> وشكرا الك اذا تقبلتني كعضوة في منتداك الكريم .





متحدي قال:


> وانا ليس لدي هذه الصلاحيات لماذا ..؟​





critic قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=59773
> 
> *ارجو ترقية العضو*



تم ترقية العضويات الى العضوية النشيطة


----------



## peter88 (21 مايو 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxx Rock


----------



## جون مينا (21 مايو 2010)

*


ramzy1913 قال:



سلام ونعمة://
حبيبى جون انت تستاهل اكتر من عضوية ونص انت تستاهل العضويات كلها ولا يهمك هههههههههههههههههه
انت راضى على كدة ولا لسه زعلان احنا تحت امرك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

إيه الكلام الحلو دا كله .. دا انا يكفيني الكلام الحلو ده بس :Love_Letter_Open:








My Rock قال:



تم ترقية عضوياتكم
سلام المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...





​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك ماى روك على الافادة الرب يباركك*


----------



## Alcrusader (22 مايو 2010)

*graciasss RockX!*


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اخى العزيز يكفى من ثمارهم تعرفونهم (ويسألوكم عن الرجاء الذى فيكم) الرب يباركك


----------



## Alcrusader (22 مايو 2010)

*صدقت أخي.*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (22 مايو 2010)

واخيرا صار اسمي تخين يا رجالة 30:​ 
مشكور يا *زعيم* الرب يعوضك بتعب محبتك 
سلاااااااااام


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (22 مايو 2010)

استاذي الياس السرياني 
بجد اشكرك على كل دعمك الي وبشكرك على محبتك ,
الرب يحفظك والعدرا تحميك من كل شر 
سلام


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## dimitrios (28 مايو 2010)

سلام و محبة
هل من الممكن أن أحصل على هذه الصلاحيات أيضاً
شكراً لتعبكم في هذا الموقع المميز


----------



## ضحكة طفل (28 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
لو سمحت يااستاذ روك
انا غيرت اميلي من المنتدي لانه حصلت مشاكل علي الاميل القديم خلتني اغيره بااميل جديد
وطبعا غيرته من المنتدي
بس حصلت حاجه غريبه انا كنت واخده عضوه نشطه
ولما غيرت الاميل اتخدت مني
ممكن ترجعلي تاني
ولا خلاص ماينفعش
ارجوا الرد بسرعه
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Nemo (29 مايو 2010)

استاااااااااذى روك
سلام ونعمة 
يعنى كان عندى اعتقاد ان الصلاحيات دى بتكون من تلقاء نفسها بناء ع المراقبة بس سورى فهمت غلط فهل ممكن من اضافة الصلاحيات دى ليا لأنى حلا مكتشفة انى لازم اطلب افتكرتها حق مشروع ومكتسب لكنها منحة هههههههههههه
سورى للاطاله وشكرا لتعاونك مسبقا


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=92768

بحبك يا يسوع

عضوة مستوفية الشروط ارجو ترقيتها​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## milad hanna (30 مايو 2010)

اعتقد ان المفروض تكون الترقية تلقائيا لكن مادام لازم نطلبها يبفى رجاء ان تفتكرونى لانى مستوفى الشروط


----------



## ابو لهب (30 مايو 2010)

العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء النشيطين

سلام ونعمة ارغب في منحي هذة العضوية 
محبتي لكم ابو لهب
:a4: lol


----------



## ramzy1913 (30 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى ابو لهب انشاءالله سيتم المراد


----------



## Nemo (30 مايو 2010)

nemo قال:


> استاااااااااذى روك
> سلام ونعمة
> يعنى كان عندى اعتقاد ان الصلاحيات دى بتكون من تلقاء نفسها بناء ع المراقبة بس سورى فهمت غلط فهل ممكن من اضافة الصلاحيات دى ليا لأنى حلا مكتشفة انى لازم اطلب افتكرتها حق مشروع ومكتسب لكنها منحة هههههههههههه
> سورى للاطاله وشكرا لتعاونك مسبقا










ايه يا استاذنا مردتش علياااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ramzy1913 (30 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اخى نيمو اطلب  تجد ما يسرك الرب يباركك


----------



## dimitrios (31 مايو 2010)

sigma قال:


> سلام و محبة
> هل من الممكن أن أحصل على هذه الصلاحيات أيضاً
> شكراً لتعبكم في هذا الموقع المميز


أتمنى أن تنظروا بطلبي
سلام و محبة


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (31 مايو 2010)

انا عضو هنا فى النتدى اخى الزعيم واريد ان انال العضوية النشيطة وانا سوف احقق الشروط فأعطينى فرصة وانا سوف احقق الشروط ويكون اشتراكاتى لا تقل عن 250 اشتراك الرجاء الرد على هذة الرسالة سيدى الزعيم وما المطلوب منى ان افعلة الان لانال العضوية النشيطة وشكرا لك ولكل المسئولين عن النتدى الجميل هذا منتديات الكنيسة .... اخوك ادهم


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (31 مايو 2010)

​


> ا  نا عضو هنا فى النتدى اخى الزعيم  واريد ان انال العضوية النشيطة وانا سوف احقق الشروط فأعطينى فرصة وانا سوف  احقق الشروط ويكون اشتراكاتى لا تقل عن 250 اشتراك الرجاء الرد على هذة  الرسالة سيدى الزعيم وما المطلوب منى ان افعلة الان لانال العضوية النشيطة  وشكرا لك ولكل المسئولين عن النتدى الجميل هذا منتديات الكنيسة .... اخوك  ادهم





my rock قال:


> شروط الحصول على العضوية:
> 
> أن تكون مُسجل و مشارك في المنتدى لمدة لا تقل عن الشهر
> ان يكون لديك 250 مشاركة على الأقل



عزيزي ادهم   يلاا شد الهمة وفرجينا مشاركاتك اكتر
​


----------



## dimitrios (1 يونيو 2010)

اقتباس المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sigma 
*سلام و محبة*
*هل من الممكن أن أحصل على هذه الصلاحيات أيضاً*
*شكراً لتعبكم في هذا الموقع المميز* 

*أتمنى أن تنظروا بطلبي*
*سلام و محبة*


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (1 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجمـــــــــــــــــيع
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
الرب يتمجد وكل عام وانتم بخير  بعيد دخول السيد المسيح ارض مصر


----------



## dodo jojo (6 يونيو 2010)

الرب يبارك تعبك اخى الحبيب 
لو امكن منحى هذه  العضويه:ان اكتب رسائل فى البروفايل هل يمكن؟؟
ربنا يقدر تعبك...بليس رد عليه بسرعه!


----------



## ramzy1913 (6 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اخى العزيز تأكد ان ماى روك سينظر فى امرك والرب يباركك


:sami73::11::smi106::big32::018A1D~146::ab2::ab4:


----------



## رانا (7 يونيو 2010)

جميل الكلام دا بس الاجمل انكم متحددوش عدد المواضيع للعضو هو دا سبب ترك كثيرين للمنتدى يعنى ايه موضوعين فى اليوم ايه السبب ماهو كدا بيفيد المنتدى مش بيضره ​


----------



## dodo jojo (7 يونيو 2010)

وهل يمكن ترقييتى لان كان هناك ظروف مدفعناش النت الشهر اللى فات.....


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
عزيزى دودو  اطلب تجد ما يسرك الرب يباركك

:new5::17_1_34[1]::smi102::big35::ab4::ab2::big31::big37:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 يونيو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة*
* 
انا بقالي مدة في المنتدى الكريم

انما بسبب الدروس لم اكن نشيطة كفاية

والان اعتقد قد استوفيت الشروط المطلوبة..

العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء النشيطين

سلام ونعمة ارغب في منحي هذة العضوية ...

الرب يبارككم ويبارك الجميع...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
الاخت كاترين شدى حيلك شوية وانشاء الله ها تاخدى العضوية الرب يباركك

:big29::sami73::11::36_3_11::018A1D~146::ab2::ab4::big31::big35::big37::smi102:


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اخى الكريم هنا ليس مكان هذا الكلام  هنا للعضوية النشيطة فقط ربنا معك ويرشدك للصواب

:big29::big32::010104~171::01F577~130::018A1D~146::ab4::big37:


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

فكره جميله اوى ربنا معاك ومعانا


----------



## Nemo (10 يونيو 2010)

صباح الخير وربنا يبارك عملكم
انا بعت من كام اسبوع عشان اخد العضوية ومحدش سأل فيا لحد دلوقت هو أ / روك فين بأه لغاية دلوقت


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى العزيز يلا شد حيلك واتجدعن علشان تاخدها

:36_15_15::big29::11::big35::smi102::big37:


----------



## Nemo (10 يونيو 2010)

ramzy1913 قال:


> سلام ونعمة://
> اشكرك اخى العزيز يلا شد حيلك واتجدعن علشان تاخدها
> 
> :36_15_15::big29::11::big35::smi102::big37:







يا أ / رمزى انا مشاركاتى عدت 1000
اتجدعنت اهو بس يلا بأه اعملوا العضوية اظن كدا كويس


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

هل امكن منحى هذه العضويه...


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (18 يونيو 2010)

*لقد استوفيت الشروط المطلوبة ارجو منحي العضوية النشيطة..*


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اختى العزيزة الرب معك ويقويك


----------



## dodo jojo (20 يونيو 2010)

بلييييس ارجوك ياروك.....عدم رسائلى فى بروفايل أصدقائى بتقلل من أصدقائى....ارجوك بجد ياروك محتاج اكتب فى البروفايل بس.....ربنا يباركك...


----------



## ramzy1913 (20 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
يادودو ربنا يكون معك ويباركك


----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2010)

*ارجو ترقية اختنا فهى تستحق الترقية :*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=70303


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ترقية أخونا *Critic* إلى العضوية النشيطة فهو يستحقها بجدارة وعن ثقة ( انا احب اخدم بس )


----------



## Critic (23 يونيو 2010)

> ارجو ترقية أخونا *critic* إلى العضوية النشيطة فهو يستحقها بجدارة وعن ثقة ( انا احب اخدم بس )


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*و اخونا مولكا شاب ممتاز و رائع ارجو ترقيته الى العضوية ام شرطة سودة*
*(انا بموت فى الخدمة)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *و اخونا مولكا شاب ممتاز و رائع ارجو ترقيته الى العضوية ام شرطة سودة*
> *(انا بموت فى الخدمة)*




اهى دي الخدمة ولا بلاش

اهي دي المحبة ولا بلاش

ربنا يخليك لي يا كريكت واتمنى لك كل يوم امنية تبسطك كدة


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
وانا اطلب لكم العضوية ام شرطة سودة انتم الاثنين والرب معاكم ويبارككم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*للرفع *

*ناس كتير تستاهل انا اقترح الاخ فرايم حبيب *

*و الاخ* saed_sad25


*سلام المسيح
*​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?find=lastposter&f=53


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> استاااااااااذى روك
> سلام ونعمة
> يعنى كان عندى اعتقاد ان الصلاحيات دى بتكون من تلقاء نفسها بناء ع المراقبة بس سورى فهمت غلط فهل ممكن من اضافة الصلاحيات دى ليا لأنى حلا مكتشفة انى لازم اطلب افتكرتها حق مشروع ومكتسب لكنها منحة هههههههههههه
> سورى للاطاله وشكرا لتعاونك مسبقا





tasoni queena قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=92768
> 
> بحبك يا يسوع
> 
> عضوة مستوفية الشروط ارجو ترقيتها​





milad hanna قال:


> اعتقد ان المفروض تكون الترقية تلقائيا لكن مادام لازم نطلبها يبفى رجاء ان تفتكرونى لانى مستوفى الشروط





ابو لهب قال:


> العضوية النشيطة - صلاحيات جديدة للأعضاء النشيطين
> 
> سلام ونعمة ارغب في منحي هذة العضوية
> محبتي لكم ابو لهب
> :a4: Lol





dodo jojo قال:


> الرب يبارك تعبك اخى الحبيب
> لو امكن منحى هذه  العضويه:ان اكتب رسائل فى البروفايل هل يمكن؟؟
> ربنا يقدر تعبك...بليس رد عليه بسرعه!





رانا قال:


> جميل الكلام دا بس الاجمل انكم متحددوش عدد المواضيع للعضو هو دا سبب ترك كثيرين للمنتدى يعنى ايه موضوعين فى اليوم ايه السبب ماهو كدا بيفيد المنتدى مش بيضره ​





++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> *
> انا بقالي مدة في المنتدى الكريم
> 
> ...





كيف انسى ربى قال:


> *لقد استوفيت الشروط المطلوبة ارجو منحي العضوية النشيطة..*





critic قال:


> *ارجو ترقية اختنا فهى تستحق الترقية :*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=70303



تم ترقية عضوياتكم
جاري اضافة الترقية للصيغة التلقائية


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2010)

تم إكمال عملية تظيم الترقية بصورة تلقائية.
اذا كانت عضويتك تستوجب الشروط المعلنة في اول الموضوع، سيقوم المنتدى بترقية عضويتك بصورة تلقائية
نغلق الموضوع و اذا كان هناك اي تساؤل او مشكلة تستطيعون إستعمال *ركن  الشكاوي و المشاكل*


----------

